# Plastisol Transfers from ProWorld



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello I am a Newbie here and I am a bit confused.

I read in one of the plastisol transfer threads that ProWorld sells plastisol transfers. I just got off the phone with one of their csr's because I couldn't find it on their site. She told me that all of the transfers they sell are plastisol.

I told her that I didn't mean to be disrespectful but I don't think that is correct information.

Will someone please clarify for me? Maybe Ed from ProWorld can respond to this question.

Also is there a place that sells stock plastisol transfers or are they all cutsom?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Our stock printed designs are all plastisol. Please visit the HELP section of our website where this is explained in detail. The Web?s Widest Selection of T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you Ed for your quick response. 

Please don't think that I am bashing ProWorld. I just purchased a heat press from you and I am very pleased with it.

What I don't understand from a lot of the threads on plastisol transfers is that they are very expensive. I don't know if this is because they are custom transfers.

With this information that you have provided and reading your help section, I will place an order now for transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe you are thinking of custom plastisol transfers which in small quantities can seem expensive.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

CocoVee said:


> Thank you Ed for your quick response.
> 
> Please don't think that I am bashing ProWorld. I just purchased a heat press from you and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Call or email Dowlinggraphics.com . Their custom hot-split plastisol transfers offer an incredible soft-hand. the texture is very similar to waterbased screen printing. And their prices are incredibly cheap. 
A 10" x 11.5" design area is $1.19 for 1 color if you order 50. or $1.42 if you order from 25-49.
They also have sizes 10" x 17", 13" x 23" and 25" x 38".

I tried their sample transfers and they're amazing. I plan to use them for my clothing line.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank You SoloStampede, I will look at what they have to offer.


----------

